# Rebel Winter - Is it any good?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all.

Just wondering if the book Rebel Winter is any good?

I've read the preview of it and I'm still undecided - the writing seems a little simplistic but it could pick up.

Thoughts?


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Its not bad, but at the same time its not brilliant. Its a very light read and the story feels a bit rushed to me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is it kinda like 15 Hours execpt without the very young veiwpoint that made 15 Hours unique then?


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah thats a pretty good description of it


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right thanks for that. I'll give it a miss then.

The only thing I liked about 15 Hours was that young veiw point. The writing was kinda simple as was the plot and if this is like that then I doubt its worth it.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I am about 1/4 of the way through it, and I love it so far, because it is seen through multiple character perspectives. You get some insight into the commissar, which is cool, and, from what I've read, the plot is a lot more fleshed out than 15 hours. It's a very nice read. I'd put it up there with double eagle in terms of enjoyability.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now that is strong praise because I rate Double Eagle as one of the best, right up there by Honor Guard, The Guns Of Tanith and Straight Silver.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, like I said, I've only read a fourth of it, but of that fourth, it's aces. Much better written than fifteen hours. Perhaps it's the fact that they flesh out more of the background, i dunno. I'd recommend it anyway.


----------

